

Code highlighting is wonderful, but we're having too much of it - anyfoo
http://blog.julien-oster.de/2014/05/code-highlighting-is-wonderful-but-were.html

======
lugg
Anyone know of any sublime themes which take this less is more philosophy to
heart? Tending to agree with this for the most part.

I find the usefulness of syntax highlighting more or less to be a kind of
always on linter in that I can see when I make a typo in that if and can see
where I'm missing a closing quote.

I dont know what the optimum middle ground would be but I think I'm going to
play around with some different sets tomorrow and see if I can strike the
right balance.

------
MelmanGI
I think he has a point especially regarding underlining and highlighting by
coloring the background of words, which can often be hard to distinguish. I am
quite used to IntelliJ's Darcula theme though and like most of the defaults
there.

Does anyone know if there was ever done some serious research on this?

